# Installing own Sand Point well and pump



## adamshirek (4 mo ago)

Hello, I got quoted out a lawn irrigation system for our new home but I think I would prefer to do it myself. From working at a golf course in high school and college I have experience with everything besides well and pump.

I got a quote for a whole underground system with a sandpoint well and pump. and hunter installed I always thought a sand point wouldn't have been sufficient but after talking to my neighbors use just a sand point to irrigate there lawn.

Does anyone have a good guide/videos to install your own pump relay?

I was just going to follow basically this video as a start but tweak it myself for my area.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybbEK482cg8


----------

